
How to Read Instagram Backup Messages the Easy Way – jq - ruborcalor
https://colekillian.com/snippets/how-to-read-instagram-backup-messages-the-easy-way/
======
ZnZirconium
Yes jq is nice. I use jq to preprocess data I receive from a JSON API before
inserting into a database. If runtime is not important then jq can be used to
filter JSON but if speed matters then SQL is much faster.

